# Was'n mit Gentoo los?

## root_tux_linux

Gehts nur mir so oder hat Gentoo in letzter Zeit probleme mit den Paketen?

Also ich weiss noch als ich mit 1.4 (liveCD) anfing war gentoo immer einer der Distrubtionen die am schnellsten Pakete hatte und vorallem die meisten.

Jetzt dauert es Wochen bis neue Pakete kommen oder sie werden nicht mehr gepflegt z.B. folgende Pakete sind seit ewigkeiten veraltet/buggy.

mumble (buggy + veraltet und nicht gepflegt)

kdenlife (buggy und nicht gepflegt)

cinelerra (zumindest bei mir komplett instabil)

zattoo (veraltet und nicht gepflegt)

blender mit fonts (buggy)

openvas (buggy bzw funzt ned mit openrc)

usw usf.

2.6.26 brauchte fast 1 Woche bis er im Tree war.

KDE 4.1 lässt auf sich warten.

usw usf.

Gehts nur mir so oder stimmt da echt was ned?

----------

## Necoro

1. Das Pakete nicht sofort in den Tree kommen ist beabsichtigt - Motto ist hier: Erstmal warten ob die sofort noch n Bugfix nachschieben oder sowas (und: "fast 1 Woche" ... OMG - das ist ja sooo lange... vielleicht gibt es halt noch Leute, die wichtigeres zu tun haben, als Phantombedürfnisse zu stillen)

2. KDE ist jetzt halt auch ein Beispiel für eine Software, die man nicht mal "eben so" in den Tree schmeißen kann, sondern die auch einen Rattenschwanz an Arbeit hinter sich her zieht

zu mumble: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=206792 -- habs nicht durchgelesen - aber alleine aufgrund der Länge des Bugs denke ich, dass das nicht unproblematische Software ist. Man muss halt auch im Hinterkopf behalten, dass nicht jeder Upstream vernünftige Pakete released (frei nach dem Motto: "Baut doch bei mir - also wird es schon passen")

Die anderen hab ich nicht gesucht, aber ich denke, dass es ähnlich ist...

Und: Wenn eine Software buggy ist, kann die Distri nun mal am allerwenigsten dafür ...

Ansonsten: Könnt ihr mal das rumgeheule stoppen? Mindestens einmal im Monat taucht ein Thread "Geht Gentoo den Bach runter???????!?!?!!!einself" auf. Das ist nervig - und verbrigt, dass es tausende mehr als zufriedener Nutzer gibt (mich zB).

----------

## Evildad

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ansonsten: Könnt ihr mal das rumgeheule stoppen? Mindestens einmal im Monat taucht ein Thread "Geht Gentoo den Bach runter???????!?!?!!!einself" auf. Das ist nervig - und verbrigt, dass es tausende mehr als zufriedener Nutzer gibt (mich zB).

 

Amen!!!

Mir geht das langsam auch gehörig auf die Nerven...

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> kdenlife (buggy und nicht gepflegt) 

 

In wiefern denn nicht gepflegt? Die letzte stabile Version ist doch in Portage und lässt sich auch installieren. Dass diese mittlerweile auch schon wieder ein Jahr alt ist, dafür kann Gentoo nichts.

 *Quote:*   

> cinelerra (zumindest bei mir komplett instabil) 

 

Das ist ein Problem der cinelerra Entwickler. Auch auf anderen Distris wirst du damit nicht viel mehr Erfolg haben.

 *Quote:*   

> blender mit fonts (buggy) 

 

Hier das gleiche. Das ist kein Problem von Gentoo.

Und wenn du willst dass es besser läuft, dann beteilige dich halt selbst.

----------

## think4urs11

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Gehts nur mir so oder hat Gentoo in letzter Zeit probleme mit den Paketen?

 

Gentoo hat zu jedem beliebigen Zeitpunkt Probleme mit mehreren Paketen. Das war schon immer so, das wird auch immer so sein.

Vieles was früher direkt in Portage als M~/M/~ auftauchte wird heutzutage gerne mal durch diverse Overlays vorgefiltert.

Kann man als deutlichen Vor- wie auch als gewichtigen Nachteil ansehen; je nach Blickwinkel.

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Gehts nur mir so oder stimmt da echt was ned?

 

Abgesehen vom chronischen Ressourcenmangel? Nö, soweit läuft alles innerhalb akzeptabler Grenzen.

Und nur so nebenbei - lt. Filedatum gibt es 2.6.26 seit 14.7. und lt. kernel.org seit 13.7. - letzteres ist KW 28, ersteres KW 29 insofern hast du natürlich irgendwie recht mit 'fast eine Woche'.

----------

## schachti

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 2.6.26 brauchte fast 1 Woche bis er im Tree war.

 

Meinst Du die vanilla-sources oder die gentoo-sources? Die vanilla-sources waren nach einem Tag im Tree, bei den gentoo-sources hat's laut Changelog 4 Tage gedauert (aber da gibt es ja auch ein Patchset, das angepasst werden muss).

----------

## siddy

 *Evildad wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   
> 
> Ansonsten: Könnt ihr mal das rumgeheule stoppen? Mindestens einmal im Monat taucht ein Thread "Geht Gentoo den Bach runter???????!?!?!!!einself" auf. Das ist nervig - und verbrigt, dass es tausende mehr als zufriedener Nutzer gibt (mich zB). 
> 
> Amen!!!
> ...

 

hy!

seh ich genauso!! desktop 32bit läuft wunderbar, xen server 64 bit, host gentoo, 9 guests ebenfalles gentoo, ein xp und ein debian guest.  -----> läuft.

greetz siddy

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich denke die folgende Liste an erfolgreichen und nicht erfolgreichen Installationen von Gentoo zeigt, dass Gentoo wohl eins der besten Linuxdistributionen ist überhaupt. Allein die Doku, Bugreports und das Forum haben zum Erfolg geführt:

erfolgreich:

1. diverse x86, x86_64 Installationen (Server, Workstation und Mediasysteme)

2. 2 Alpha ev68 (1x stable, 1x testing)

3. SparcStation 20 (60MHz 32bit)

nicht erfolgreich:

1. IBM OpenPower 720 (Kernel überhaupt nicht ans Laufen bekommen)

Wie schon gesagt, wenn es mal etwas länger dauert, bis ein Paket in den Tree kommt, dann kann es wirklich nur daran liegen, dass es entweder keinen Maintainer gibt, der aktuelle Maintainer wichtigeres zu tun hat oder das Paket einfach schon seit Ewigkeiten kein Update vom Programmierer gehabt hat. Alle drei Dinge kann man Gentoo nun wirklich nicht zum Vorwurf machen. Immerhin könnte man ja selber daran was ändern, oder?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## root_tux_linux

Ahoi

Sorry das ich so spät antworte.

Also zu kdenlive. 

kdenlive crasht unter gentoo komischerweise häufiger als unter z.B. Ubunut (Ja hab ich probiert).

Wenn man ein Desktop Video das mit Camtasia (TechSmith Codec) in kdenlive öffnen will crasht kdenlive.

Dieses Verhalten ist mir bei Ubunut (Hardy - LiveCD) nicht untergekommen.

Je nach  dem was für ein Video man dann in die "Leiste" zieht crasht kdenlive auch wieder, passiert zwar auch bei anderen Distrubtionen aber nicht jedesmal.

O.k. dann sind die Cinelerra und die Fonts nicht das Problem von Gentoo.

Aber was ist mit anderen Dingen?

Zattoo wird mehr schlecht als recht gepflegt die letzten 3? 4? Updates durfte man von Hand machen (Ebuild anpassen usw). Wird wohl Overlay prob sein.

Mumble ist komplett veraltet und funzt nicht richtig weder 0.9.4, 1.1.1 noch 1.1.4 (Davon abgesehen das man ebuild für 1.1.4 anpassen muss da es nicht mit splittet qt funzt).

Flashplugin 10 Beta lässt FF crashen.

Ganz neu wäre jetzt:

Seit dem Upgrade auf Qt-4.4.1 geht Qt Designer nimmer (Speicherzugriffsfehler). Da half auch kein remergen von qscintilla.

Eric4 geht nimmer. Hier half auch kein remergen von qscintilla, pyqt/4 oder Eric.

libpng macht Probleme. Half nur ein downgrade.

e2fsprogs macht probleme mit com_err und ss.

Usw usf.

Klar ist es u.a. "testing" aber selbst für "testing" sind manche Pakete mehr als extrem buggy.

Wieso landen sie dann trotzdem im Tree?

Es wär ja schön und gut wenn man "mithelfen könnte", das setzt aber voraus das man einiger massen gut englisch kann und genug wissen darüber hat.  :Wink: 

Was mich letztens aufgeregt hat war auch die Situation mit KDE 4.1.

Benutzt Paludis oder wart.

Zumindest steht es so bei bugs.gentoo.org.

Portage hat seit anbeginn seine Arbeit verrichtet und nun soll man sich Paludis installieren? -.-'

Ich bin seit 2001 bei Gentoo, ich bin kein Experte für Gentoo, aber meiner Meinung nach konnte man vor paar Jahren drauf wetten das Gentoo immer die meisten Pakete hatte und immer am schnellsten was heute nicht mehr der Fall ist.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Ahoi
> 
> Sorry das ich so spät antworte.
> 
> Also zu kdenlive. 
> ...

 

hast du rausgefunden was die für patches benutzen? wenn ja, mach ein overlay oder trag es ins bugzilla ein und veröffentliche die patches dafür auch für gentoo.

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> O.k. dann sind die Cinelerra und die Fonts nicht das Problem von Gentoo.
> 
> Aber was ist mit anderen Dingen?
> ...

 

liegt es an einer inkompatiblität zwischen FF (2 oder 3?) und flash oder an gentoo? mach die richtigen leute dafür verantwortlich. firefox 3 spackt bei mir mit adobe flash 9 ebenfalls rum. immer seltsame nebenfenster die beim schließen den FF abschmieren lassen. das ist demnach aber ein FF3 problem und hat nichts mit gentoo zu tun, wenn du einen patch dafür hast kannst du ihn ja gerne beisteuern, ich wäre der erste der dein overlay benutzt oder im bugzilla darüber liest!

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ganz neu wäre jetzt:
> 
> Seit dem Upgrade auf Qt-4.4.1 geht Qt Designer nimmer (Speicherzugriffsfehler). Da half auch kein remergen von qscintilla.
> ...

 

ich hab noch nicht gesehen das qt 4.4.X im testing zweig ist. wie du siehst ist es ja nicht umsonst hard masked oder?

EDIT: qt-4.4.1 ist tatsächlich testing, hat sich das gestern oder vorgestern von unstable auf testing geändert? ich könnte darauf schwören das es noch zuletzt hard masked war...

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es wär ja schön und gut wenn man "mithelfen könnte", das setzt aber voraus das man einiger massen gut englisch kann und genug wissen darüber hat. 
> 
> 

 

was spricht dagegen englisch zu lernen oder den syntax von ebuilds? klar, das jeder c++ lernt um patches zu erstellen kann niemand verlangen, allerdings ist das erstellen eines ebuilds wo ein patch eingespielt wird (die es ja massig bei anderen distributionen zu geben scheint) nicht sonderlich schwer, und das ist es doch worüber du dich im punkto gentoo beschwerst, siehe oben...

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was mich letztens aufgeregt hat war auch die Situation mit KDE 4.1.
> 
> Benutzt Paludis oder wart.
> ...

 

ging es jetzt um die live ebuilds oder um die ebuilds im portage tree. falls es an dir vorbeigegangen ist, es gibt 2 overlays für KDE: kdesvn-portage und kde4, letzteres ist für paludis gedacht... wenn du portage entwickler damit "gebuggt" hast, dass du fehler bei dem kde4 overlay hast, ist klar das man dich auf paludis verwiesen hat oder?

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich bin seit 2001 bei Gentoo, ich bin kein Experte für Gentoo, aber meiner Meinung nach konnte man vor paar Jahren drauf wetten das Gentoo immer die meisten Pakete hatte und immer am schnellsten was heute nicht mehr der Fall ist.

 

ja, heute wird viel durch overlays ausgefiltert und wenn man am ball bleiben will ist man auf overlays angewiesen, hat den vorteil das der haupt portage zweig dadurch stabiler ist als je zuvor, da keine halb ausgegorenen versionen in den offiziellen tree kommen.

----------

## franzf

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Flashplugin 10 Beta lässt FF crashen.
> 
> 

 

1) Proprietär

2) Flash

3) Beta

Dass da einiges schief läuft, wogegen niemand was unternehmen kann ist recht wahrscheinlich  :Wink: 

Ich hatte wohl Glück, denn das einzige Problem bei mir war dass auf vielen Seiten keine aktuelle Flash-Version erkennbar war...

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Seit dem Upgrade auf Qt-4.4.1 geht Qt Designer nimmer (Speicherzugriffsfehler). Da half auch kein remergen von qscintilla.
> 
> Eric4 geht nimmer. Hier half auch kein remergen von qscintilla, pyqt/4 oder Eric.

 

```
gdb /usr/bin/designer
```

und nach nem Crash ein

```
bt
```

Für eric4:

Das ist in Python gescrieben und wenn es darin ein Fehler ist wird dir ein netter Python-Backtrace angezeigt. Ist es ein SEGFAULT, mach Folgendes:

```
gdb --args /usr/bin/python /usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/eric4/eric4.py
```

evtl. lib64 durch lib ersetzen.

Und nach dem Crash ebenso ein

```
bt
```

und hier posten.

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was mich letztens aufgeregt hat war auch die Situation mit KDE 4.1.
> 
> Benutzt Paludis oder wart.
> ...

 

Das ist nichtmal die halbe Wahrheit...

Paludis wird benötigt für die offiziellen Live-ebuilds. Im entsprechenden Overlay liegen auch nur diese und nichts von 4.1.

Die 4.1 sind im Moment nur im Overlay mit den Live-ebuilds, die mit Portage funktionieren.

Offiziell hat Gentoo noch kein kde-4.1 im Tree!!!

Und wenn sie das tun wird es sicherlich mit Portage funktionieren. Wenn dem nicht so wäre wäre das tatsächlich ein Witz.

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich bin seit 2001 bei Gentoo, ich bin kein Experte für Gentoo, aber meiner Meinung nach konnte man vor paar Jahren drauf wetten das Gentoo immer die meisten Pakete hatte und immer am schnellsten was heute nicht mehr der Fall ist.

 

Tja, am schnellsten etwas zu haben heißt nicht immer am besten zu sein - denn schnell und gut sind meistens zwei konträre Ziele.

Außerdem solltest du bei dem Vergleich auch mal schauen wie viele Pakete 2001 gegenüber heute im Tree waren, und dem gegenüber die Anzahl der aktiven Gentoo-Devs stellen. Aber das Problem wurde hier eigentlich schon genügend oft diskutiert.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Necoro

Hinweis zu den "setz mal den gdb drauf an" ... damit der gdb sinnvolle Ergebnisse liefert: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

----------

## root_tux_linux

Franzf.

Na, für den Designer gibts ja schon nen Bugreport: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=230563

Eric4 tut wieder, lag an qscintilla-python.  *duck*.[/code]

 *Quote:*   

> Das ist nichtmal die halbe Wahrheit...
> 
> Paludis wird benötigt für die offiziellen Live-ebuilds. Im entsprechenden Overlay liegen auch nur diese und nichts von 4.1.
> 
> Die 4.1 sind im Moment nur im Overlay mit den Live-ebuilds, die mit Portage funktionieren.
> ...

 

Öh? Sag ich doch im Tree ist nix und das man ansonsten Overlay oder Paludis gekrösel nutzen muss.

Und hier steht: Looks like a political issue not technical one :-/

Quelle: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=233301

----------

## mattes

Zum Thema KDE.4.1:

http://skrypuch.com/kde4/

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *mattes wrote:*   

> Zum Thema KDE.4.1:
> 
> http://skrypuch.com/kde4/

 

Das wär dann wieder dieses Overlay und Paludis gekrösel.  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Wie schwierig ist es zu verstehen, dass ein elendiges rumgerante analog zu besagtem Bugreport zu rein gar nichts führt?

----------

## mattes

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

>  *mattes wrote:*   Zum Thema KDE.4.1:
> 
> http://skrypuch.com/kde4/ 
> 
> Das wär dann wieder dieses Overlay und Paludis gekrösel. 

 

Das ist der Status der Erstellung der offiziellen Ebuilds.   Oder Versteh ich das was falsch?

----------

## tgurr

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Das wär dann wieder dieses Overlay und Paludis gekrösel. 

 

Falsch, Overlay+Paludis=genkdesvn, gibts per Layman. Hier handelt es sich allerdings um ein "Overlay" welches ausschließlich zur Entwicklung der Portage kompatiblen KDE 4.1 Ebuilds genutzt wird.

 *mattes wrote:*   

> Das ist der Status der Erstellung der offiziellen Ebuilds.

 

Korrekt.

----------

